# Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?



## harry_amd (1. April 2011)

*Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Hi @all

... ich bin da die letzten Tage auf eine Seite gestoßen, die aus meiner Sicht höchst interressant ist.

Fritz!Box Packet Sniffer: Die versteckte Schnüffelfunktion der AVM-Router | schieb.de

Zitat:
"Das ist ja ein dickes Ding: Dank Firewall, Antispyware-Tool und  Sicherheits-Suites sieht man Berichten über Bundestrojaner,  Mitarbeiterüberwachung und Schnüffelsoftware gelassen entgegen –  betroffen sind ja meist die anderen. Und dann das: Alle Besitzer eines  Fritz!Box-Routers von AVM können heimlich abgehört werden. Mit einer  versteckten Fritzbox-Funktion lässt sich unbemerkt der gesamte  Internetverkehr mitschneiden ..."
 Zitat Ende

Möge jeder selbst daraus seine Schlüsse & Konsequenzen ziehen 
Meine jedenfalls dient nur noch als Telefonanlage ...

cu
harry_amd

P.S: Der entscheidende Screeshot anbei: http://s1.directupload.net/images/110401/lhlbxi65.jpg


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Das ist ein ganz normaler Paketsniffer, wie es ihn zu Dutzenden als frei erhältliche Software gibt (Wireshark, TCPDump etc.). 
Ausschlaggebend ist hier nur, wer den Traffic mitschneiden kann und wer Zugriff auf diese Auswertung hat. Generell gilt aber sowieso: wenn man die Internetverbindung einer Person nutzt, der man nicht vertraut, sollte man Vorsicht walten lassen. Wer sich in einem LAN befindet, ist immer ziemlich "nackt".
Meiner Meinung nach sind da andere "Baustellen" sowieso wesentlich problematischer:
- wenn ich Bedenken habe, dass mein Chef heimlich an meine Daten will, mache ich mir weniger um meinen Traffic Gedanken, sondern eher um mein zentral gespeichertes Nutzerprofil
- wenn ich befürchte, dass meine Freundin mich "ausspioniert", ist mein Rechner sicherlich ein lohnenderes Ziel als mein Traffic

Die IT hat Macht über die Daten. Und wer der IT nicht vertraut, der sollte vertrauliche Daten lieber woanders lagern.

MfG Jimini


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Ich hab gottseidank nen tollen Router, der von Vodafone ist.


----------



## mauorrizze (1. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*



harry_amd schrieb:


> Alle Besitzer eines  Fritz!Box-Routers von AVM können heimlich abgehört werden. Mit einer  versteckten Fritzbox-Funktion lässt sich unbemerkt der gesamte  Internetverkehr mitschneiden ...


Unbemerkt für wen? Für denjenigen, der Fremde in sein LAN lässt und das Fritzbox-Kennwort nicht gesetzt hat. Wie Jimini schon geschrieben hat geht das aber auch mit jedem Rechner der innerhalb des LANs ist und entsprechende Software installiert hat. Das Zitat suggeriert als könnte jeder x-beliebige externe oder zumindest AVM-Mitarbeiter als Spion fungieren, aber dem ist nicht so. Generell abgesehen von Hackern die aber schon ausgesprochen hohes Interesse benötigen um den Router eines privaten Anschlusses zu umgehen. 
Aber diese weniger dokumentierte Funktion der Fritzbox kannte ich noch nicht, danke.


----------



## Domowoi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

1.Es gibt Tools die das auch können???
2.Man braucht doch immer noch das PW der Box. Wenn man da kein sicheres benutzt ist mann selber schuld.


----------



## Jimini (1. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*



Domowoi schrieb:


> 1.Es gibt Tools die das auch können???


 
Siehe mein Posting. Zur Analyse und Fehlerbehebung sind diese Tools irre praktisch. Ich habe letztens auf der Arbeit den Traffic eines Programms zum Drucker untersuchen müssen, dabei lieferte mir Wireshark extrem gute Dienste.
Mit diesen Programmen ists wie mit einem Messer. Ein Messer kann sehr praktisch sein, man kann aber auch Unfug damit anstellen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Hi @all,

erst mal danke für Eure Beiträge, mit denen ich auch weitestgehen d'Accord gehe, wenngleich ich auch ein ganz klares JEIN hinzufügen möchte, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

- wenn dies schon ein hervorragendes Diagnosetool ist, warum ist es dann nicht dokumentiert?
- oder habe ich da etwas im Handbuch zur 7570 VDSL überlesen?

Der CasusKnacksus liegt meiner Meinung nach auf dem Wörtchen "versteckt". Sniffertools gibt es doch zuhauf, weniger gute und sehr gute; eine Vielzahl von unbedarften Usern wissen nicht einmal um deren Existenz geschweige denn deren Funktionalität.

Das Entscheidende ist doch, daß bei "fahrlässigem" Ingebrauchnehmen solcher Hardware, also Nichtsetzen von Kennwort oder Verwendung eines schwachen Passworts und/oder "Häkchen drinlassen" bei "Fernwartung" jeder jedem im Prinzip Tür & Tor öffnet, um hereinzuspazieren und sich umzugucken.

Bei der Anzahl der ausgerollten Fritzboxen (provider subventioniert) möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviele ungesicherte Fritzboxen nur darauf warten, "inspiziert" zu werden, mal von einer vorliegenden behördlichen Genehmigung ganz abgesehen.

Also Verharmlosung hin oder her, die begleiterscheinenden Umstände dieses Threads deuten sehr wohl darauf hin, daß man tunlichst darauf erpicht ist, daß dies nicht die große Runde macht; wohl aus gutem Grund.

Und das ganze Szenario mal konsequent zu Ende gedacht und so in die fachkundige Runde gefragt:

*Was nutzen alle Vorkehrungen, wenn ein privates Netzwerk mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:140.000.000 im ersten Versuch mit dem Administrator-Kennwort gehackt wird & diese Funktion ohne Wissen des Users aktiviert wird?*

Also ich halte das für ein nicht hoch genug zu hängendes Thema. Klar, wer bei Aldi mit Karte zahlt, gibt auch sein Konsumverhalten damit automatisch preis; seine persönliche Entscheidung. Aber Hardware mit einer solchen Funktionalität an nichtsahnende Kunden auszuliefern, geht meiner Meinung nach doch ein bißchen zu weit?!?

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht überragend gut mit Fritzboxen aus, allerdings sind die schon relativ sicher (relativ = im Vergleich mit JEDER Personal Firewall beispielsweise). Das fängt erstmal damit an, dass Port 80, auf der der Webserver der Fritzbox lauscht, nur aus dem internen Netz aufgerufen werden kann. Klar, IP-Adressen kann man ziemlich einfach fälschen - aber hier geht's dann darum, dass die Anfrage auf einem der LAN-Ports reinkommt. Ich glaube sogar, dass die Fritzbox generell nur über die LAN-Ports erreichbar ist, aller andere wird schlichtweg durchgeroutet.
Um aus dem Internet auf die Fritzbox zuzugreifen, muss man also den Umweg über das LAN gehen und einen Trojaner innerhalb des Netzwerks positionieren. Hierdurch wird dann auch deutlich, dass ein Kennwort ziemlich unnötig ist, da man von außen ohnehin nicht an die Fritzbox rankommt. Und wenn man einen Trojaner im Netz hat, ist die Fritzbox sowieso egal, da der Trojaner eh mehr Schaden anrichtet.
Was die Gefahren aus dem LAN angeht, ist das natürlich ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe. Und im LAN selber muss man dann nicht mal an die FritzBox - dann kann man ohnehin schon selber einen Sniffer mitlaufen lassen, der schön alles "mitschneidet". 
Wie gesagt - gerade von den neuen Fritzboxen habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nicht, ob die selber irgendwelche Serverdienste anbieten, die aus dem Internet erreichbar sind. Das kann man dann aber ziemlich einfach mit einem Portscan testen.

Was die fehlende Dokumentation angeht, so gebe ich dir absolut Recht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (6. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@jimini

erst mal danke für die leichte annäherung ...; die Angelegenheit ist jedoch wesentlich komplexer bzw. einfacher als du vermutest



> Um aus dem Internet auf die Fritzbox zuzugreifen, muss man also den  Umweg über das LAN gehen und einen Trojaner innerhalb des Netzwerks  positionieren.


Dies ist nur eine der vielen Möglichkeiten; die Fritzbox verfügt aber auch einen direkten sog. Fernzugriff, da mußt du gar nicht im dahinterliegenden Netzwerk etwas positionieren.
Einfach das entsprechende Passwort ausspähen und schon bist du drin. Oder aber Du greifst mit dem Administrator-Passwort, das dir irgendwie zugespielt wird, ich will da gar
nicht näher ins Detail gehen, auf den dahinterliegenden FTP-Server zu oder aber Du greifst auf den in der Fritzbox laufenden FTP-Server zu (USB-Stick) und voila, schon ist
das Kunststück volbracht. Dann hat man freie Hand, die "Versteckten Features" zu aktivieren. Ich will das gar nicht weiter ausführen ... 

Ein sehr guter Freund von mir ist gerade in eine solche Sache verstrickt; keine sehr schöne Erfahrung für ihn; gottlob hatte er auf dem FTP-Server keinen großartigen
Verkehr bzw. Datenbestand; die Logdatei jedenfalls spricht eine eindeutige Sprache und wurde bereits den ermittelnden Behörden übergeben. Mal sehen, was daraus
wird. Es ist wirklich zu überlegen, ob und bei wem man diesbezüglich intervenieren könnte (versteckte Features). Der Schadensfall ist also bereits eingetreten.
Und das Thema Bundestrojaner habe ich dabei noch gar nicht erwähnt; ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denkt ...

-> wie gesagt, meine Fritzbox dient nur noch als Telefonanlage und es wird sich zeigen, ob ich das Ding nicht ganz direkt aus dem Fenster werfe
 und meinen VDSL-Anschluß wieder downgrade

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Der Fernzugriff muss allerdings - zumindest habe ich das gerade ergoogelt - erstmal aktiviert werden. Wer das macht, sollte sich natürlich darüber im Klaren sein, was da im ungünstigen Fall passieren kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@Jimini



> Der Fernzugriff muss allerdings - zumindest habe ich das gerade ergoogelt - erstmal aktiviert werden.


sorry, das ist so nicht ganz korrekt bzw. stellt sich die Frage nach was Du gegooglet hast? Meinst du den "Fernwartungszugriff" oder
den per VPN möglichen individuell konfigurierbaren Fernzugriff auf die Fritzbox. Für beide Fälle ist Dein Google-Ergebnis so nicht zutreffend.

Der Fernwartungs-Zugriff ist bei den von den Providern subventionierten von Haus aus schon aktiviert. Es liegt also in der Sorgfaltspflicht
des/der Kunden, wenn nicht gewünscht den Haken und die schon eingetragenen Benutzderdaten herauszunehmen. Nur wer macht das schon?
In den allermeisten Fällen freut sich der Kunde nur über die so günstig gewonnene Featurevielfalt; die Wenigsten finden auch den entsprechenden
Eintrag, da er sich in einer der zig Untermenüs der Expertenansicht befindet. Also nix ist mit "... erst mal aktiviert werden" !!!

Zum Anderen erfordert der per VPN zu konfigurierende Fernzugriff erhebliches KnowHow und zusätzliche Konfigurationsarbeit, die, da gebe ich Dir
Recht, "erst mal aktiviert werden muß", jedoch trotzdem dann mit den richtigen Daten gefüttert zum Ziel führt ...

... in beiden Fällen das mögliche Aktivieren der von Haus aus implementierten Snifferfunktion, die alles, aber auch alles mitschneiden kann ist dann
ein Kinderspiel, nämlich das Betätigen eines Buttons. Accountdaten, Passwörter, Pins, Tans, übertragene Dateien etc. etc.
 -> Und dies ohne Wissen oder Einverständnis des/der Kunden?!?

Üble Geschichte, wie ich finde !!! Wird auch glaube ich Zeit für den nächsten Blog ...

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Gut möglich, dass ich mich "vergooglet" habe. Ich werfe dann aber mal die Frage in den Raum, wieso ein Provider den umständlichen Umgang über die Fritzbox gehen sollte - wenn ein Provider Daten abgreifen will, kann er das wesentlich direkter tun - (unverschlüsstelte!) Daten abzugreifen stellen hier kein nennenswertes Problem dar.

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (9. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@jimini



> Ich werfe dann aber mal die Frage in den Raum, wieso ein Provider den umständlichen Umgang über die Fritzbox gehen sollte



Das ist aus meiner Sicht die falsche Fragestellung & der Thread nimmt aus meiner die Sicht auch die falsche Richtung. Es geht doch hier um ein
nicht dokumentiertes Feature, das jedermann, der darum weiß für seine Zwecke nutzen kann. Der Vorteil dabei ist, daß die "Snifferprotokolle"
lokal vorgehalten werden und bei Bedarf dann eben "gesaugt werden können". Würde das bei einem Provider stattfinden, bestünde ja die Gefahr,
daß jemand Wind davon bekommt und es evtl. zur Anzeige bringen könnte oder wollte.

Für mich steht fest; meine Fritzbox fliegt raus !!!

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Jimini (9. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Naja, wie gesagt, ich sehe das längst nicht so kritisch wie du. Ja, dass das nicht dokumentiert ist, ist nicht optimal (meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht mehr). Ich wette, dass 50% der Leute, die diesen reißerischen Blog-Post gelesen haben (der Autor erscheint mir darüber hinaus nicht sonderlich seriös, angesichts seiner E-Books mit "geheimen WLAN-Tipps von WLAN-Experten" - Planetopia Online lässt grüßen), jetzt davon ausgehen, dass jeder im Internet ohne großen Aufwand auf ihre Dateien und Zugangsdaten zugreifen kann, was vollkommener Unsinn ist. 
Wenn ein Provider hingegen die FritzBox dermaßen unsicher konfiguriert ausliefern sollte, ist dafür der Provider an den Pranger zu stellen und nicht AVM. Ebenso wie WLAN-Access-Point-Hersteller, die standardmäßig kein oder ein Default-Passwort für den Zugang zum Webinterface setzen. 
Wer sowas gänzlich unterbinden will, darf sich dann ohnehin kein Fertiggerät zulegen, sondern sollte sich seinen Router selber zusammenbauen. Das ist kein Buch mit sieben Siegeln und man weiß, was drin ist.

Aber wie gesagt - ich halte es für etwas übertrieben. Und ich bin eigentlich ein User, der ziemlich paranoid ist, was seine Daten angeht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (9. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@jimini



> Planetopia Online lässt grüßen


na das ist doch mal ein vernünftiger Ansatz 

Es liegt mir fern, Deine Bewertung des Ganzen anzugreifen, doch ist aus meiner Sicht ein bereits eingetretener Schadensfall schon Einer zu viel UND es wird garantiert
nicht der Einzige sein & bleiben UND natürlich liegt die Verantwortung einzig und allein beim Hersteller, die Provider sind doch angesichts bereits 1000ender in Betrieb
gegangener Boxen "nur" die Vertriebler, die gerne eine solche Funktionalität stillschweigend in Kauf nehmen (so für den worst case gewappnet zu sein versteht sich von selbst), denn das so etwas während der "Implementationstests" unentdeckt bleibt, kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen.

Über den Autor Deines o.g. Blogs kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ich bin jedoch der Überzeugung, daß er mit diesem Beitrag nicht so ganz daneben liegt, denn sonst hätte
er ja diesen Beitrag schon längst wieder offline gehen lassen müssen.

cu
harry_amd


----------



## mauorrizze (13. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

Ich geb auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu: Ich find's toll wenn sich Käufer mit ihren Produkten auch auseinandersetzen und die ein oder andere Funktion hinterfragen. Aber was diese eine "undokumentierte" Funktion der FritzBoxen angeht halte ich die entgegengebrachte Skepsis für... Geschmackssache 

Meine gebraucht gekaufte und in Auslieferungszustand zurückgesetzte FritzBox mit 1&1 Branding kam jedenfalls ohne aktivierte Fernwartung. Wenn DAS bei dir anders gewesen sein sollte und dazu noch dir unbekannte Benutzername und Passwort drin gestanden haben, würde ich beim Verkäufer in der Tat mal nachfragen, das fände ich unvergleichbar schlimmer als den eingebauten network sniffer. Dann ist aber eher bei 1&1 oder sonst einem Provider etwas extrem faul. 
Die aktuellen Fritzboxen kommen meiner Meinung nach in einem ziemlich guten Auslieferungszustand. Alle Extras (wie z.B. Fernwartung, FTP, automatisches UPNP) sind deaktiviert, ein WPA(2)-WLAN-Key ist vorkonfiguriert und eine Änderung im Handbuch empfohlen (gehört heute ja zum Glück zum Standard, aber z.B. die Telekom-Router wurden noch sehr lange mit WEP als Voreinstellung ausgeliefert) und was mir für Einsteiger gefällt: beim ersten Anmelden kommt die Empfehlung ein Kennwort für die Fritzbox zu setzen, was den Zugriff, der ja eh nur innerhalb des LAN möglich ist, zusätzlich absichert und falls die Box DECT kann wird auch da bei Einrichtung empfohlen ein Kennwort/PIN zu setzen. So war das bei meiner 7270 auch und nicht ganz, aber wo möglich auch bei meiner 4 Jahre alten 7170 im Auslieferungszustand so, da gab's halt die meisten Funktionen noch garnicht.

Von daher bin ich der Meinung, falls jemand diese nahe dem Auslieferungszustand befindliche fritzbox erfolgreich angegriffen hat, hat er schon mal ziemlich viel Arbeit investieren müssen. Je nachdem wo er im LAN gelandet ist, ist es für denjenigen dann leicht bis sehr leicht einen Sniffer zu starten und an die Netzwerkdaten zu kommen, imo leichter als die Fritzfunktion zu nutzen, die von AVM, nenn mich gerne leichtgläubig, zum einfacheren Support in speziellen Fällen gedacht.

Übrigens gibt es bei der Fritzbox noch viele undokumentierte Funktionen, die in keinem Handbuch stehen. Z.B. welche Nummer man wählen muss um telnet zu aktivieren. Oder bei anderen Geräten: mein Handy lässt sich bei Wählen einer bestimmten Nummer in den Auslieferungszustand setzen oder es lassen sich Gerätedaten auslesen, ebenso kenn ich das bei Siemens (IP-)Telefonanlagen. Steht mit 95% Sicherheit auch nicht alles im Handbuch. Warum nicht? Warum!? 99,5% der Nutzer brauchen das nicht und die 0,5% die's brauchen schauen als letztes ins Handbuch 

Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: es ist eben nicht so, dass "jedermann, der darum weiß [das undokumentierte Feature] für seine Zwecke nutzen kann". Wenn du dich davon überzeugen willst, geb ich dir meine IP und sag dir mein Fritzboxpasswort: ich hab keins. Und wenn doch dann 111 oder 222 
Und wer in der Lage ist mit diesen Informationen das Feature zu aktivieren, kann mit 0 Mehraufwand auch eigenen Sniffer verwenden. Und zum schluss noch ein ganz pragmatisches Problem: ich z.B. Hab so in etwa DSL 3000, an guten Tagen 4000. Innerhalb des LANs hab ich Gigabit-LAN, wovon die Fritzbox aber dank Switches nur einen kleinen Teil sieht. Dazu kommt der Download also mit ca. 400kB/s, Upload geht dank *A*(symmetric)DSL mit 60kB/s. Wenn jetzt jemand die ganzen Sniffing-Protokolle sich herunterladen, also von mir aus gesehen hochladen will... ungefiltert... viel Spaß  Glaub da gibt es schlimmere und gezieltere Angriffe.

Der einzige Nachteil/Gefahr den ich bei diesem undokumentierten Feature mir vorstellen kann ist, wenn Pseudo-Hacker und Kiddies die Fritzbox ihrer Eltern oder Verwandten und Bekannten "angreifen" und z.B. Familienmitglieder sich gegenseitig ausspionieren. Auf jeden Fall wenn Leute mit Halbwissen die eh schon Zugang auf die Fritzboxen haben den Sniffer aktivieren und die anderen Nutzer eben nicht darüber informiert werden. Für echte Cracker ist das Feature schlichtweg uninteressant.


----------



## harry_amd (15. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@mauorrizze

Ohhh Ohhhh !!! es gäbe soo viel zu Deinem Beitrag zu sagen ...

Telnet? Putty & wie die ganzen Tools so heißen? -> Geschenkt

Freetz? -> auch geschenkt

1&1?!? Hab mir heute den Blog von Marcell D'Avis angesehen; der arme Kerl hat wirklich alle Hände voll zu tun,
das ohnehin ramponierte Image zumindest auf ein erträgliches Niveau zu bringen ...

Skepsis? Davon war nie die Rede; sondern von bereits eingetretenen Schadensfällen !!!

Und nun die entscheidende Frage. Hältst Du an Deiner Argumentation fest angesichts folgender gemessenen Geschwindikkeit(en) ?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ja noch unterschieden werden kann, wie groß der Umfang der Protokolle ausfallen soll?!? Also bei einem 3MB Uploadstream dürfte
es wohl kein Problem sein, so des Nachts eine entsprechende Datenmenge zu transportieren, wobei ja nicht jedermann sein übertragenes
Datenvolumen täglich kontrolliert?!?

cu
harry_amd


----------



## Jimini (16. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*



harry_amd schrieb:


> Also bei einem 3MB Uploadstream dürfte es wohl kein Problem sein, so des Nachts eine entsprechende Datenmenge zu transportieren, wobei ja nicht jedermann sein übertragenes Datenvolumen täglich kontrolliert?!?


 
Stimmt, beim von dir verlinkten Bild sind es allerdings 3 MegaBIT - also knapp 400 Kilobyte pro Sekunde. Mach mal tagsüber über 10 Minuten einen TCP-Dump von deinem LAN, wenn die "Schnüffelfunktion" der Fritz!Box das ordentlich macht, kommen da sehr schnell SEHR viele Daten zusammen. Binnen eines Tages dürftest du mit normaler Nutzung auf locker mal 100MB kommen. Natürlich ist das jetzt kein Argument gegen das grundsätzliche Problem, mir geht es nur darum mal klarzustellen, dass so ein TCP-Dump UNGLAUBLICH viele Daten enthält, die uninteressant sind.
Da du deine Fritz!Box entsorgen wirst - darf ich fragen, zu welchem Routermodell du ersatzweise greifen möchtest? Oder, direkter gefragt: wie du ausschließen möchtest, dass sowas auch im neuen Router existiert?
Ich werfe einfach mal die provokante Behauptung auf, dass mindestens 90% der hier in diesem Thread postenden keine Ahnung haben, was ihr Rechner eigentlich so treibt. Wohin er welche Verbindungen aufbaut etc. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## harry_amd (16. April 2011)

*AW: Fritz!box(en) versteckte Schnüffelfunktion?!?*

@jimini



> darf ich fragen, zu welchem Routermodell du ersatzweise greifen möchtest? Oder, direkter gefragt: wie du ausschließen möchtest, dass sowas auch im neuen Router existiert?


darauf würde ich gerne in Form eines Zitates von Dir hier bereits im Thread gepostet antworten



> Wer sowas gänzlich unterbinden will, darf sich dann ohnehin kein Fertiggerät zulegen, sondern sollte sich seinen Router selber zusammenbauen. Das ist kein Buch mit sieben Siegeln und man weiß, was drin ist.


Eines ist mir in den letzten Wochen klar geworden. Je mehr du von Dir preisgibst, desto "gefährlicher" wird es; das ändert aber rein gar nichts an den Fakten,
daß mit moderner Technik (Glasfaser) der einzelne User zum Spielball werden kann und aus meiner Sicht darüber geredet werden muß, um eine gewisse
Sensibilisierung zu bewirken und eine gewisse Blindgläubigkeit gegenüber den vermeintlichen "Spielzeugen" abzubauen.

cu
harry_amd


P.S: Kleiner Tip an alle in Sachen Sekundärliteratur -> http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Abhoer-Dschungel-286194.html


----------

